# PVC Pipe Depth in Florida sand?



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I live in Florida and looking to install PVC Supports along my fence line which was put in previous to me purchasing the house. So, I'm wondering how deep I need to go with the pipes? 3 feet or more?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, the 3' depth is needed to prevent frost heave. Doubt you'll have any of that. Around here (SW FL) they put fence posts 1-2' in the sand with concrete.

But banging your posts in to 3' won't hurt.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd go with concrete blocks sitting on top of your soil.
John


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Randy,

This is Florida....it is sand....and you know what they say about building on a sand foundation. That said, my club build our layout using 2" PVC pipe verticals. We dug down between 18 and 24 inches and embedded them in concrete. In the eight or so years since we transit leveled the layout, we have twice had to re-level the layout from ground movement. We are in the pan handle of Florida just east of Pensacola. We do get some frosty nights, but nothing to generate frost heave.

That being said, we also circled the layout with retaining wall blocks and completely backfilled the inner area where the layout is. Pics here at www.ecgrc.com. Check out the history page http://www.ecgrc.com/History.html for some photos during construction.

Bob C.


----------

